# Fragen bzgl. Komponenten und Umbau



## chayenne06 (14. Mai 2011)

servus Mädels

möchte an meinem Lapierre X control 310L ein a paar Veränderungen machen.
vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, da ich mich (noch) nicht alleine damit auskenne!

1. weißer Lenker und weißer Vorbau (statt schwarz), passt besser  zum bike  
im bikemarkt gibt es den FSA XC 282 Riser Lenker. für 20 euro. wiegt um die 330gramm. zu schwer?

2. dafür suche ich dann noch einen weißen Vorbau, für nicht sooo viel Geld natürlich 

3. kann ich eine 180er bremsscheibe einbauen? momentan nur 160 drin! bremse ist die Formula RX. Wie finde ich das heraus?

4. kann ich statt 2,25 er Reifen (momentan Continental Race King) auch 2,4er drauf machen? hätte noch nen Rocket Ron im keller. bzw. dann generell nen anderen Reifen, evtl. auch für das Marathon Rennen am Tegernsee.

also fragen über fragen!
leider bin ich da total überfragt... was das alles angeht...
aber ich bin mir sicher hier gibts dann die fehlenden antworten von euch "tuning mädels"


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2011)

1. die frage, die mich mehr interessieren würde als Gewicht und Preis ist erst mal: wie breit, wie viel Rise, welche Kröpfung 
Das sind nämlich hinterher die Punkte, die beim Fahren wichtiger sind als die Farbe. Welchen Lenker hast du denn bisher drauf (Breite/Rise/Kröpfung), bist du damit zufrieden, hättest du gern was anderes (außer ne andere Farbe natürlich)?
Ob 330g zu schwer sind ist Ansichtssache  Musst du selbst wissen, wie viel Gewicht dein Fahrrad vertragen kann. Wie schwer ist denn überhaupt der alte Lenker

3. vorn oder hinten?
sollte eigentlich bei "modernen" Rahmen und Gabeln freigegeben sein. Brauchst halt einen anderen Adapter.

4. alten Reifen ausmessen oder ETRTO Maß davon raussuchen und mit dem ETRTO Maß des neuen Reifens vergleichen. Siehst ja, wieviel Platz du mit den alten Reifen noch zusätzlich hast.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (14. Mai 2011)

beim lenker würde ich auf easton carbon gehen!!
bin diesen mal im dh(er hat die freigabe!!)gefahren und der funzt super!


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Mai 2011)

zu 1. weiß auch ned was der original lenker wiegt. kann ich wohl nur rausfinden wenn ich den abmontier und wiege?? 
drauf ist dieser:                              Lapierre XC Comp 31.8 20x640mm... wo finde ich die anderen daten wie rise oder kröpfung? oh je... null plan echt...

aber danke


----------



## alet08 (14. Mai 2011)

Vorbau z.B: http://www.mega-bikes.de/stm10-ahead-vorbau-weiß-p-7195.html


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2011)

... wie Scylla schon schreibt:

Warum willst Du etwas ändern - nur Optik, oder auch Funktion?

Wenn Funktion: 

Was passt/gefällt Dir momentan nicht: 

Muß der Lenker (jetzt: 31.8er Klemmung, 640 mm Breite, 20 mm Rise) ein anderes Maß haben? Wenn ja welches (höher, breiter, weiter nach hinten gebogen)? 

Soll der Vorbau kürzer/länger sein? 

Warum größere Scheiben? Beide? 

Was stört Dich an den Reifen?


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Mai 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie Scylla schon schreibt:
> 
> Warum willst Du etwas ändern - nur Optik, oder auch Funktion?
> 
> ...



also beim lenker/vorbau wegen der optik. sonst kann ich erstmal nichts anderes feststellen. wobei ich beim vorbau evtl. einen längeren ausprobieren würde, um meine sitzposition etwas zu verändern. finde sie momentan noch etwas aufrechter- oder geht das anderst außer mit nem längeren vorbau?
größerer bremsscheiben einfach wegen den touren bergab und den marathon rennen die ich noch fahren möchte. 
an den reifen stört mich dass sie zwar super rollen auf teer wie auf griffigen untergrund, aber wenns mal zum schotter/trail geht, fehlts an grip!


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2011)

ich würd halt aufpassen, dass du dir mit hübschen blingbling-teilen mit toller optik nicht die funktion kaputt machst. wenn du dir jetzt einen hübschen weißen flatbar-lenker mit 54cm breite drauf machst, hast du imho nicht wirklich was gewonnen  
vor allem, da lenker und vorbau wichtige komponenten für die ergonomie des ganzen rades sind. also erst mal "funktionelle" gesichtspunkte abchecken, vor du dir über optik und preis gedanken machst!

die daten deines "alten" lenkers musst du selbst rausfinden. entweder googeln, oder messen. oder geh zu deinem radhänder und frag nach.

reifen musst du dir nicht unbedingt breitere drauf montieren, um mehr grip zu haben. welche mit besserem profil würden's auch tun... also auch nicht unbedingt racing ralphs  wobei natürlich breite reifen auch helfen, aber das musst du selbst nachschauen, ob die in den rahmen passen... kannst ja den platz in rahmen und gabel abmessen und mit den dimensionen deiner wunschreifen vergleichen.
außerdem musst du noch abchecken, ob das sich überhaupt mit deinen felgen verträgt. zu breite reifen auf zu schmalen felgen walken gerne und verhalten sich recht unstabil in kurven. 2.4er reifen (kommt natürlich noch drauf an welcher hersteller) würde ich nur auf felgen mit einer maulweite von mehr als 20mm montieren.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Mai 2011)

chayenne, falls es Dich beruhigt: Ich werde keine anderen Reifen aufziehen und das Tegernsee-Marathönchen (wenn man die kleine Runde überhaupt so nennen kann  ) mit Fat Alberts fahren 
Ich fahre da aber auch wirklich nur aus Laune und Spaß mit


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ich würd halt aufpassen, dass du dir mit hübschen blingbling-teilen mit toller optik nicht die funktion kaputt machst. ...
> vor allem, da lenker und vorbau wichtige komponenten für die ergonomie des ganzen rades sind. ...


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Mai 2011)

nun ja... hübsche bling bling teilchen... wüsste jetzt nicht was an einem normalen weißen lenker bling bling sein soll? 

funktion wäre evtl. schon zu ändern. bin eben wieder 30km locker geradelt- und meine linke hand ist mal wieder eingeschlafen. irgendwas passt auch ned.  
aber das kann dann was werden... rauszufinden wo da der fehler liegt! kann ja alles mögliche sein!!

ansonsten gehts mir da drum einfach am bike was zu ändern- funktional wie auch optisch! 

@frau rauscher:
ich würde dich gerne treffen am t-see! bin übrigens überhaupt ned fit! wahrscheinlich bin ich die letzte die da ankommt.... uahhh 
da würde auch andere reifen nix helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (14. Mai 2011)

Das mit der linken Hand kenne ich zu gut: ich z.B komme nicht mit der 9grad Kröpfung zurecht, ebenso wenig mit breiten Lenkern. Aber da hilft leider nur ausprobieren, ist ja bei jedem sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> nun ja... hübsche bling bling teilchen... wüsste jetzt nicht was an einem normalen weißen lenker bling bling sein soll?



War auch nicht abwertend gemeint mit dem "Blingbling" 
Ich steh ja auch durchaus darauf, meine Bikes optisch ein bisschen aufzuhübschen. 
Aber wie gesagt, Funktion und Ergonomie geht stets vor! Und da deine Frage ein bisschen so klang, als hättest du schon ein schlüssiges Optik-Konzept im Kopf, dir dabei aber noch keine Gedanken über die obigen beiden Punkte gemacht, wollte ich dich nur warnend darauf hinweisen, das nicht zu vernachlässigen... 



chayenne06 schrieb:


> funktion wäre evtl. schon zu ändern. bin eben wieder 30km locker geradelt- und meine linke hand ist mal wieder eingeschlafen. irgendwas passt auch ned.
> aber das kann dann was werden... rauszufinden wo da der fehler liegt! kann ja alles mögliche sein!!
> )



Wenn mir die Finger einschlafen, dann liegt das meistens an einem zu wenig gekröpften Lenker. Unter 10° Kröpfung geht bei mir gar nix, am liebsten mag ich 12°. 
Dass ich mit breiten Lenkern nicht klarkomme dachte ich auch mal... so lange, bis ich auf den Trichter mit der Kröpfung gekommen bin. Je breiter, desto wichtiger ist die Kröpfung für mich. Mit trial-mäßig montierten Lenkern (also so, dass die Biegung nach oben zeigt statt nach hinten) komme ich aus dem Grund auch nicht zurecht auf Touren, obwohl's fürs bergab-fahren natürlich nett ist. 
Aber mittlerweile bin ich mit den 12° Lenkern von Syntace bei 760mm Breite angelangt... ohne Probleme... nur breiter muss es jetzt echt nimmer werden 

Aber wie du schon sagst: einschlafende Finger können an vielen verschiedenen Ursachen liegen. Nicht nur an der Kröpfung. Muss nicht mal was mit dem Lenker selbst zu tun haben. 
Da hilft leider nur ausprobieren!
Das würde ich wie schon gesagt vor dem Optik-Tuning machen. Erst mal mit billigen gebrauchten Komponenten rumspielen (verschiedene Lenker, verschiedene Vorbauten, vielleicht mal die Sattelstellung ändern, etc...) bis du deine Wohlfühl-Geometrie gefunden hast, und dann erst die Komponenten in der richtigen Farbe kaufen! 

PS: VRO-Sets bieten sich ganz gut zum rumexperimentieren an! Damit kannst du Vorbau-Länge und Lenker-Höhe variieren, ohne jedes Mal einen neuen Vorbau +Lenker kaufen zu müssen


----------



## 4mate (15. Mai 2011)




----------



## Votec Tox (15. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn mir die Finger einschlafen, dann liegt das meistens an einem zu wenig gekröpften Lenker. Unter 10° Kröpfung geht bei mir gar nix, am liebsten mag ich 12°.
> ......  Mit trial-mäßig montierten Lenkern (also so, dass die Biegung nach oben zeigt statt nach hinten) komme ich aus dem Grund auch nicht zurecht auf Touren, obwohl's fürs bergab-fahren natürlich nett ist.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Habe auch - angefangen an meinem alten Votec und später am Bionicon - viel mit Lenkern experimentiert und das Sorglospaket ist für mich der 12° gekröpfte Lenker (habe so einen Syntace). 
Und ich muß ihn auch ein wenig nach achtern drehen, ähnlich wie beim Enduromotorad.
Die Lenkerbreite variiert zw. 690 und 745, aber das muß jeder selbst rausfinden, hängt es doch sehr vom Einsatzzweck ab. Genauso die Vorbaulänge.

Grüße!


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Habe auch - angefangen an meinem alten Votec und später am Bionicon - viel mit Lenkern experimentiert und das Sorglospaket ist für mich der 12° gekröpfte Lenker (habe so einen Syntace).
> Und ich muß ihn auch ein wenig nach achtern drehen, ähnlich wie beim Enduromotorad.
> Die Lenkerbreite variiert zw. 690 und 745, aber das muß jeder selbst rausfinden, hängt es doch sehr vom Einsatzzweck ab. Genauso die Vorbaulänge.
> 
> Grüße!



für welchen einsatzzweck hast du denn deinen lenker? 

hast auch ein bild von?


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Chayenne06

Ich meinte damit, daß z.B. am Trial- oder Dörtrad ein breiterer Lenker ist. An meinem Dört z.B. eben diese knapp 75 cm Breite, das ist auch o.k. sind es für mich eher Rumprobier- und Spielräder, um was zu üben. 
An meiner eierlegenden Wollmilchsau - dem Bioniconfully - reichen mir die 69 cm vollkommen aus, da das Oberrohr bei Größe S auch recht kurz ist und ich sehr aufrecht sitze. Die Spreizung der Arme ist da groß genug.

Ich finde man kann nicht sagen der breiteste Lenker ist das Allerheilmittel, ein wenig spielen Größe des Rades und Größe/Armelänge der Fahrer auch eine Rolle, wobei ich niemals so einen schmalen Lenker fahren würde; kein Zweifel bringt ein breiterer Lenker mehr Kontrolle.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

...syntace muss einem noch dazu gefallen ......


----------

